# Vietnam and the Canadian Soldier



## metalmom (Jan 28, 2010)

Wasnt sure where to post this
Unfortunately, our Canadians that served in Vietnam are not recognized up here..I have heard we had over 60,000 of our guys serving in that shithole.
Anybody know any stats on that???


----------



## Manolito (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't run across any Canadians. The australians had an LST up the Basack(SP) river in 67 and worked some special forces folks into an area that President Ford assured the American people we were not in. Long time ago. 58,215 names on the wall down here.
Bill


----------



## ARS-031 (Jan 28, 2010)

Page claims +/- 30,000 hockey stick wavers went down to the States during the Vietnam war to fight. 

http://www.vwam.com/vets/allies/canadians.html


----------



## metalmom (Jan 28, 2010)

i know a bunch of guys went cross border and served-if i find something, i will post it
was that right before the seige of 68
i do want to see the wall one day before i die-
i would also like to see our guys recognized(thats a canuck fight)
Thanks!

We seriously need to have a Vietnam thread


----------



## metalmom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Hoser!!!!!


----------



## metalmom (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess the point is,that even if only 10 Canadians were there, they should be recognized up here. There are a few of us fighting for that.
man-we harboured a shitload of draft dodgers up here apparently-dont know how to feel about that one


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2010)

metalmom said:


> I guess the point is,that even if only 10 Canadians were there, they should be recognized up here. There are a few of us fighting for that.
> *man-we harboured a shitload of draft dodgers* up here apparently-dont know how to feel about that one


 
Next time just shoot them in the head for us, it will save us from every having one of them as a POTUS again...

Draft-dodgers and deserters should be shot by wounded vets or used for live target practice IMHO...


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 5, 2010)

There was a Canadian in my Marine unit. Solid dude.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 5, 2010)

cool to hear!!!
i, for one, take a lot of pride in our guys that served there


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 6, 2010)

The last Soldier killed in action from my company in 2006 was a Canadian.  I've heard the same 30K number for Canadians going south of the border during Vietnam.  Sure makes up for the 20K Americans who went North.  

I love Canadians.  God bless you and your country.  I mean it.  God Bless you.

Rest in Peace SGT Seeley


----------



## metalmom (Feb 6, 2010)

I take that to heart-thanks on behalf of all!!!!Thank you Viper! 

God bless back!!!


----------

